# Eclipse zeigt Fehlermeldungen nicht mehr an.



## edshirt (15. Apr 2009)

Momentan nutze ich Eclipse in Verbinung mit SVN. Dabei werden mir Fehler im Code nicht mehr in Eclipse angezeigt. Dies passiert nur bei den über Subversion genutzten Dateien. Wenn ich ein lokales Projekt anlege erscheinen die Fehler wie immer. 
Ich nutze Eclipse 3.4.2 sowie Subversive SVN 1.4 Kit Connector Source 

Kennt jemand dieses Problem bereits?


----------



## maki (15. Apr 2009)

Wie hast du denn das Projekt ausgecheckt?
Als java Projekt bzw. mit der Java Project Nature?


----------



## edshirt (15. Apr 2009)

Ich habe ein neues Projekt aufgemacht und mit dem Wizard "Project from SVN" das Projekt erstellt.


----------



## maki (15. Apr 2009)

Ist es denn für Eclipse ein Java Projekt, oder nicht?

Poste doch mal den Inhalt deiner .project Datei.


----------



## edshirt (15. Apr 2009)

Hier der Inhalt der .project Datei:

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<projectDescription>
	<name>Risiko</name>
	<comment></comment>
	<projects>
	</projects>
	<buildSpec>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javabuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
	</buildSpec>
	<natures>
		<nature>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javanature</nature>
	</natures>
</projectDescription>[/XML]


----------



## maki (15. Apr 2009)

Dann sind deine Java Sourcen vielleicht nicht teil des Build Paths.

Rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Tab source

Stehen da deine Ordner mit den Quellen drinnen?


----------



## Sempah (15. Apr 2009)

Kann es vlt. auch sein, dass die Eclipse-Settings in /settings/org.eclipse.jdt.core.prefs im svn mit eingecheckt werden und das unter Properties-Java Compiler-Errors/Warnings -> project specific settings aktiviert ist?

Eventuell sind dort sämtliche Einträge auf "ignore" gestellt.


----------



## edshirt (15. Apr 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis maki. Es hat das Problem gelöst.


----------



## maki (15. Apr 2009)

Wenn du die .classpath Datei miteincheckst sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftauchen.


----------

